# Thierry Escaich



## psicorp (Mar 25, 2007)

He seems to only be popular in France, but I wonder if anyone has heard of him?
He's a contemporary composer of such pieces like "Miroir D'Ombres" and Chaconne, which can be described as dark, movie inspired atmospheric classical.

It isn't really serial, but not completely tonal either, he has a very familiar style, but still extremely original and well written one.
His three pieces Miroir D'Ombres, Chaconne and Vertiges De Croix (all written between 2000 and 2005) are extremely powerful pieces, and they all run at around 19-25 minutes each.

A lot of material to digest, and I highly recommend it to everyone.

Here's a link..

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/w/126229/Thierry_Escaich_Miroir_d'Ombres


----------



## ianbowers (Mar 4, 2013)

Found a copy of Le Dernier Evangile by chance. I'd not heard or heard of Escaich before. Powerful, indeed! Organ, orchestra and choir. Highly recommended.


----------

